# Monocled hatchlings



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's some pics of our latest additions

Mum on her eggs before we stole them










Just starting to hatch










Albino just hatching, yes s/he is upside down for some reason - s/he is absolutely fine though.










Peek a booo, I see you!!










Some of the littluns, not yet had a first shed. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























We had 11 hatch and two that didn't make it, and bloody typical, one of the two was a little unusual!!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

wow what fab pictures and look at those binos and hooded up to aww .....congrats : victory:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

My GOD those Binos are amazing!!!


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> My GOD those Binos are amazing!!!


I watched one hatching :2thumb:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Jase Boa said:


> I watched one hatching :2thumb:


Git....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice one Marie, congratz


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Lovely snakes and great pics, congrats!!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

beautiful! must be very satisfying! if i was sorted with my dwal and further into my venomous training i'd definitely consider one of them!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

What kind of snake is this sorry? :blush:

the albino's are extra cute :mf_dribble:


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> What kind of snake is this sorry? :blush:
> 
> the albino's are extra cute :mf_dribble:


its a cobra from its hood i think...


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

cobra, yes, very well identified! they are naja kaouthia!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

cute l'il things


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

fantastic pictures


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Mixed feelings for you fantastic and great and sorry for your loss....


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Has to be one of the greatest rewards of our little hobby. Unfortunately I have never bred any of my snakes just waiting for them to grow.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

wow they are pretty Marie, congrats.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

stephenie191 said:


> What kind of snake is this sorry? :blush:
> 
> the albino's are extra cute :mf_dribble:


They're Monocled Cobras. 

Thanks guys, we always find eggs hatching really exciting! :blush:


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Great stuff Marie, congratulations to you and Rich. Lovely to see the pics of them hatching.


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cute little things and that albino hooding up is funny 
Quick question.

Are they venomous from birth ?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan1 said:


> Cute little things and that albino hooding up is funny
> Quick question.
> 
> Are they venomous from birth ?


Yep.

they are venomous aliver or dead from birth. In fact in some instances bites of youngsters can be worse than adults, they tend to use the full amount of venom they have available whereas adult snakes will generally rarely do that.


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info
Hmmm maybe not so cute then !


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Great set of photos, seems strange to see a baby hood up like that - cute but lethal.

Are they simple to get feeding?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Cobras are usually greedy little pigs, the last lot we had (Pakistan Blacks) were dead easy, waggle food item in front and they struck immediately!


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

Wicked pics :no1:
How do you go about "handling" them when they are so small, i would imagine a hook is out of the question? lol


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

tubes/trap boxes, bags or just block the little blighters off with the lid of the tub they are in (etc)

but yes, you are right in that most people wouldn't hook a snake that size. more for fear of harming the snake/not being in control than actually getting bitten.

The simplest method is to simply place a barrier betweent he snake and you so sectioned off vivs, persuade it into a trap box, tube, tub or similar or in the case of wee blighters like that if kept in a RUB or similar just pop the lid off and use the lid to block it off.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I use a hook for my ammo and shes tiny, but she sits on the hook nicely a cobra wou be a bit more hectic.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

Ahh right that makes sence, wouldnt like that task myself, but they are just amazing creatures. Dunno if its the hood or the venom but cobras have some sort of hypnotysing effect (on me anyway) like running water or an open fire. could look at them for ages.

Congrats on the wee ones glidergirl :no1:


----------



## star-gazer-666 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are gorgeous, congrats
I have just started keeping snakes myself coping well with my corn, one day I would like one of those but that wont be for a very long time.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Saw these little blighters in the flesh at the weekend, the pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I agree Ray, they are stunning little things, also the water cobra's Boulengirina sp I believe? were amazing.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I think Ray got some pics of the water cobras. I'm not overly impressed with them, they may be rare but they're not pretty! Did Rich show you the coral cobra Si? Now THAT is stunning!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the coolest thing!!!:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I think Ray got some pics of the water cobras. I'm not overly impressed with them, they may be rare but they're not pretty! Did Rich show you the coral cobra Si? Now THAT is stunning!


I recon the water cobras were nice, the coral cobra was the one with kind of pinkish stripes right?

Ray you need to get some pics up


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'd have said orange but there we go  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it was deceptive through the tub :whistling2: very nice snake though, you guys have some nice cobras, those corals are pretty small as adults arnt they?


----------

